# Music and relaxation.



## sister-ray (Oct 16, 2005)

I just wanted to ask what kinds of music helped the members here relax? I find things like Mike Oldfield/Terry Oldfield, Enya, and Vanglelis good.  Instrumental is better than lyrics with one exception for me and thats Eno, his lyrics on some tracks are very simple and uncomplicated, my favourite is his 'Another green world' LP/CD. Also some of Mobys instrumentals, like "Everloving", "Guitar,flute and string" and My weakness" I also a compliation of "New world music" and one called"Spirit of the east", I find both these helpful too. I look forward to reading peoples likes on this because if I see something new and I can buy it here I will give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## sister-ray (Oct 16, 2005)

I just wanted to ask what kinds of music helped the members here relax? I find things like Mike Oldfield/Terry Oldfield, Enya, and Vanglelis good.  Instrumental is better than lyrics with one exception for me and thats Eno, his lyrics on some tracks are very simple and uncomplicated, my favourite is his 'Another green world' LP/CD. Also some of Mobys instrumentals, like "Everloving", "Guitar,flute and string" and My weakness" I also a compliation of "New world music" and one called"Spirit of the east", I find both these helpful too. I look forward to reading peoples likes on this because if I see something new and I can buy it here I will give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 16, 2005)

I have always used music to help me relax, work through feelings, etc., from about age 7 or 8 or 9 and certainly all through adolescence and my 20s -- listening to music, playing music, writing music.

What I listen to or play depends on my mood at the time. When I am stressed or anxious, some days even heavy metal can take me out of it, although I'll admit it's likely to be something a little more gentle -- Beethoven or Sibelius or some of Mozart, possibly, or "folky" acoustic guitar music. Often, female singers when I'm feeling jangled tend to be more relaxing than male singers for some reason...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 16, 2005)

I have always used music to help me relax, work through feelings, etc., from about age 7 or 8 or 9 and certainly all through adolescence and my 20s -- listening to music, playing music, writing music.

What I listen to or play depends on my mood at the time. When I am stressed or anxious, some days even heavy metal can take me out of it, although I'll admit it's likely to be something a little more gentle -- Beethoven or Sibelius or some of Mozart, possibly, or "folky" acoustic guitar music. Often, female singers when I'm feeling jangled tend to be more relaxing than male singers for some reason...


----------



## ThatLady (Oct 16, 2005)

Mostly, I prefer classical and semi-classical. Mozart, Chopin, Rachmaninoff, Paganini are very relaxing for me. I also like Enyo and Celtic music for relaxing.

As David said, much depends on the mood I'm in. I adore the Moody Blues and I'm not averse to a bit of Uriah Heep, on occasion.


----------



## ThatLady (Oct 16, 2005)

Mostly, I prefer classical and semi-classical. Mozart, Chopin, Rachmaninoff, Paganini are very relaxing for me. I also like Enyo and Celtic music for relaxing.

As David said, much depends on the mood I'm in. I adore the Moody Blues and I'm not averse to a bit of Uriah Heep, on occasion.


----------



## Meg (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm a classical music fan, too.  For relaxation I'm partial to a bit of Beethoven  or some Faure.  I was quite amused with myself yesterday actually, I was at uni working to a deadline and I got the Dies Irae from Mozart's requiem stuck in my head.  It was great, it made me work with much more speed and enthusiasm!  It's amazing how much music can affect mood


----------



## Meg (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm a classical music fan, too.  For relaxation I'm partial to a bit of Beethoven  or some Faure.  I was quite amused with myself yesterday actually, I was at uni working to a deadline and I got the Dies Irae from Mozart's requiem stuck in my head.  It was great, it made me work with much more speed and enthusiasm!  It's amazing how much music can affect mood


----------



## Eunoia (Oct 17, 2005)

I think it totally depends on my mood.. like whether you're just mellowing and hanging out or having a bad day... I've always loved Sarah McLachlan and I think there's a lot of folk music out there that's really great! Whatever works for you I guess! I don't really try to stick to one particular kind of music, I find if you're open about listening to new/different types or music you'l never know what you'll find. There's also some great stores that are still really old school and have a much greater variety in terms of music than the mass cd/electronic stores... and coffee shops sometimes feature amazing new talents!!


----------



## Eunoia (Oct 17, 2005)

I think it totally depends on my mood.. like whether you're just mellowing and hanging out or having a bad day... I've always loved Sarah McLachlan and I think there's a lot of folk music out there that's really great! Whatever works for you I guess! I don't really try to stick to one particular kind of music, I find if you're open about listening to new/different types or music you'l never know what you'll find. There's also some great stores that are still really old school and have a much greater variety in terms of music than the mass cd/electronic stores... and coffee shops sometimes feature amazing new talents!!


----------



## Retired (Oct 18, 2005)

The mood I'm in and what I am doing usually determines my choice of music.  

I recently recovered my collection of cassette tapes, which I made from my vinyl collection...anyone remember LP's???

Well I transferred the cassettes to digital using Nero Wave Editor ( a very effective tool for the purpose)  I had forgotten how good Neil Diamond sounded, and find myself listening to the _original_ Hot August Night.



> When I am stressed or anxious, some days even heavy metal can take me out of it



I'm having difficulty getting my mind around that concept {LOL}  Probably a reflection of my age {G}


----------



## Retired (Oct 18, 2005)

The mood I'm in and what I am doing usually determines my choice of music.  

I recently recovered my collection of cassette tapes, which I made from my vinyl collection...anyone remember LP's???

Well I transferred the cassettes to digital using Nero Wave Editor ( a very effective tool for the purpose)  I had forgotten how good Neil Diamond sounded, and find myself listening to the _original_ Hot August Night.



> When I am stressed or anxious, some days even heavy metal can take me out of it



I'm having difficulty getting my mind around that concept {LOL}  Probably a reflection of my age {G}


----------



## sister-ray (Oct 19, 2005)

TSOW,
I remember vinyl, I still play my LP'S on a old record player!!! lol


----------



## sister-ray (Oct 19, 2005)

TSOW,
I remember vinyl, I still play my LP'S on a old record player!!! lol


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 19, 2005)

I still have probably 200+ LPs and a turntable. Some of those recordings haven't been released on CD, especially von Karajan's recordings of the Beethoven sumphonies from the 1950s or early 1960s. Later in his career, he recorded the set again and that's the version that's available on CD - but to my ears the set recorded earlier in his career was superior.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 19, 2005)

I still have probably 200+ LPs and a turntable. Some of those recordings haven't been released on CD, especially von Karajan's recordings of the Beethoven sumphonies from the 1950s or early 1960s. Later in his career, he recorded the set again and that's the version that's available on CD - but to my ears the set recorded earlier in his career was superior.


----------



## sister-ray (Oct 19, 2005)

I love the covers on the old L.P's.  You always got the lyrics on a seperate sheet and the writing was big enough to read, unlike CD's!! Very often you would get free posters or stickers, anyone remember what was free with Alice Coopers Schools Out LP?? lol  I've about 150 L.Ps, 250 singles/45s and a few EPs/12inch I think I even got a couple of 78 somewhere too!!  CD's lack individuality....


----------



## sister-ray (Oct 19, 2005)

I love the covers on the old L.P's.  You always got the lyrics on a seperate sheet and the writing was big enough to read, unlike CD's!! Very often you would get free posters or stickers, anyone remember what was free with Alice Coopers Schools Out LP?? lol  I've about 150 L.Ps, 250 singles/45s and a few EPs/12inch I think I even got a couple of 78 somewhere too!!  CD's lack individuality....


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 19, 2005)

Yeah... Led Zeppelin and Rolling Stones covers used to have things like rotating wheels or a zipper...

Plus some of that art work was amazing.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 19, 2005)

Yeah... Led Zeppelin and Rolling Stones covers used to have things like rotating wheels or a zipper...

Plus some of that art work was amazing.


----------



## Meg (Oct 20, 2005)

I just wondered: does anybody else play music themselves for relaxation or venting?  I love to play the piano when I'm finding things hard.  Only when I'm home by myself though, I don't reckon anybody else would appreciate me thumping on the keys!!  My favourite release is Chopin's funeral march, which may sound a bit morbid, but it's just perfect.  I get carried away in the first loud, stately bit, making lots of noise, and then it's got the gorgeous light, pretty part in the middle.  If I'm still grumpy by the end of that, there's another chance to get rid of it when you repeat the first part again!


----------



## Meg (Oct 20, 2005)

I just wondered: does anybody else play music themselves for relaxation or venting?  I love to play the piano when I'm finding things hard.  Only when I'm home by myself though, I don't reckon anybody else would appreciate me thumping on the keys!!  My favourite release is Chopin's funeral march, which may sound a bit morbid, but it's just perfect.  I get carried away in the first loud, stately bit, making lots of noise, and then it's got the gorgeous light, pretty part in the middle.  If I'm still grumpy by the end of that, there's another chance to get rid of it when you repeat the first part again!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 20, 2005)

I play guitar, as do my two oldest sons. Not as often as I used to but in my teens it was literally every day.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 20, 2005)

I play guitar, as do my two oldest sons. Not as often as I used to but in my teens it was literally every day.


----------



## Retired (Oct 20, 2005)

All my life I wished I could play a musical instrument having tried several over the years only to discover I didn't have the coordination required.  However I recently tried the harmonica, and though I don't read music and don't have a particularly good musical ear, I succeeded in being able to play familiar melodies using tabulation.

Though I don't feel comfortable playing to an audience, I am able to satisfy my own ears to hear myself finally able to make music..of sorts.

The experience is very relaxing, and personally satisfying though a public performance is not in the plans {smile}


----------



## Retired (Oct 20, 2005)

All my life I wished I could play a musical instrument having tried several over the years only to discover I didn't have the coordination required.  However I recently tried the harmonica, and though I don't read music and don't have a particularly good musical ear, I succeeded in being able to play familiar melodies using tabulation.

Though I don't feel comfortable playing to an audience, I am able to satisfy my own ears to hear myself finally able to make music..of sorts.

The experience is very relaxing, and personally satisfying though a public performance is not in the plans {smile}


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 20, 2005)

If you play it really loud, especially through a decent amplifier, it becomes a public performance even if you can't see the audience )


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 20, 2005)

If you play it really loud, especially through a decent amplifier, it becomes a public performance even if you can't see the audience )


----------



## Retired (Oct 20, 2005)

David Baxter said:
			
		

> If you play it really loud, especially through a decent amplifier, it becomes a public performance even if you can't see the audience )



ROTFL!  I don't want to be a _public nuissance_


----------



## Retired (Oct 20, 2005)

David Baxter said:
			
		

> If you play it really loud, especially through a decent amplifier, it becomes a public performance even if you can't see the audience )



ROTFL!  I don't want to be a _public nuissance_


----------



## sister-ray (Oct 20, 2005)

Mr Baxter!
I take it you dont live in a flat!!lol If I did that here I would be evicted!!!

I have tryed to learn to play keyboard, managed to play the start of David Bowies 'Cygnet Committee' once but that was about it!!! I like experiementing, making things up, seeing how they progress, I imagine myself as Vangelis, or Rick Wakeman infront of a big audience!! I use to go to music therapy too found that helpful, just trying different instruments out and seeing where it goes, loved the drums you could really let go on them if you where feeling angry..


----------



## sister-ray (Oct 20, 2005)

Mr Baxter!
I take it you dont live in a flat!!lol If I did that here I would be evicted!!!

I have tryed to learn to play keyboard, managed to play the start of David Bowies 'Cygnet Committee' once but that was about it!!! I like experiementing, making things up, seeing how they progress, I imagine myself as Vangelis, or Rick Wakeman infront of a big audience!! I use to go to music therapy too found that helpful, just trying different instruments out and seeing where it goes, loved the drums you could really let go on them if you where feeling angry..


----------



## ThatLady (Oct 20, 2005)

I play guitar a bit. I have an old Martin that I plunk around on occasionally. Like David, I used to play a lot more than I do now, so the plunking isn't nearly as pleasant these days. Still, I enjoy it and find it relaxing.


----------



## ThatLady (Oct 20, 2005)

I play guitar a bit. I have an old Martin that I plunk around on occasionally. Like David, I used to play a lot more than I do now, so the plunking isn't nearly as pleasant these days. Still, I enjoy it and find it relaxing.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 20, 2005)

> I just wanted to ask what kinds of music helped the members here relax?



In addition to Vangelis, Enya, and Eno, I also like the following for relaxing while being active:

- American Analog Set (indie pop band with slow, hushed vocals and "one-string electric guitar arrangements.") 
- Steve Tibbets (zen-like instrumental composer)
- adult alternative artists like Sting, Seal, and Duncan Sheik.  
- Jon Brion (instrumental soundtrack composer for _I Heart Huckabees_ & _Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind_) 
- indie pop bands including The Shins and The Postal Service


----------



## Daniel (Oct 20, 2005)

> I just wanted to ask what kinds of music helped the members here relax?



In addition to Vangelis, Enya, and Eno, I also like the following for relaxing while being active:

- American Analog Set (indie pop band with slow, hushed vocals and "one-string electric guitar arrangements.") 
- Steve Tibbets (zen-like instrumental composer)
- adult alternative artists like Sting, Seal, and Duncan Sheik.  
- Jon Brion (instrumental soundtrack composer for _I Heart Huckabees_ & _Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind_) 
- indie pop bands including The Shins and The Postal Service


----------



## Daniel (Oct 20, 2005)

Also, for really slow, electronic "space music" that can relax me to sleep, my favorite is the weekly radio show called "Hearts of Space."   Their slogan is "slow music for fast times."

Anyone can listen to the current 1-hour program of Hearts of Space at HOS.com by pressing the play button at the top left of their website.  (A free, one-time registration is required.)


----------



## Daniel (Oct 20, 2005)

Also, for really slow, electronic "space music" that can relax me to sleep, my favorite is the weekly radio show called "Hearts of Space."   Their slogan is "slow music for fast times."

Anyone can listen to the current 1-hour program of Hearts of Space at HOS.com by pressing the play button at the top left of their website.  (A free, one-time registration is required.)


----------



## sister-ray (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks Daniel for the link, and the names of the indie bands, will do a search later and see what I can find on-line about them.


----------



## sister-ray (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks Daniel for the link, and the names of the indie bands, will do a search later and see what I can find on-line about them.


----------

